# Review: Olight H35 Wave (3x XM-L2, battery-pack, 1500 lumens)



## kj2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Power.. A lot of power.. That is something what Olight engineers must have thought, when they designed the H35 Wave. With three XM-L2 neutral white leds, the H35 Wave puts out a astonishing 1500 lumens!
Still utilizing a infrared sensor to turn the headlamp On or Off, makes it a real hands-free operated light.

*The packaging:


*















The H35 Wave comes in a big sized cardboard box, with impressive printing on it  On side and back you find specs and features.

Now lets take a look, what's included:






Inside the box you'll find the following: the H35 Wave headlamp, battery-pack, brick-style charger, a manual and product leaflet.

The headband is already attached, so after charging, it's ready to go! 

*Features and Specifications: *_(given by Olight)

_

Three brightness level: 1500 lumens/2.5 hours, 550 lumens/8 hours, 150 lumen/24 hours
Manual switch or infrared sensor to activate light and select mode via wave technology.
Latest top-of-the-line, highest-performing, three CREE XM-L2 Neutral White LED
Light head tilts 55 degrees to adjust angle of the beam
Die-casted aluminum case for maximum heat dissipation for better light performance
Included Rechargeable Lithium battery pack (5200mAh/7.4V) with USB charging port (max 2.5A) that can be used as a power bank to charge mobile devices
Rechargeable Lithium battery pack features a battery power indicator and fully charges in less than four hours
Water resistant from heavy rain, splashes, and other wet environments (IPX 6)
Working temperature: -20C to 40C






The manual gives information on specs, user interface and more. Always handy to read before usage 





















The headlamp can tilt 55 degrees to adjust the beam angle, the way you want to. It does this in 6 steps. Some force has to be used, to adjust the angle. For some this will be a two hand operation.
At least you know, it won't tilt out of his own 

Heat fins on the back dissipate heat quick for continuous operation. After 30-40 minutes of continuous outdoor use on High and Medium, the H35 didn't get hot. 
A step-down didn't happen.









The battery and charger:

As mentioned above, the H35 Wave comes with a laptop style brick charger. It charges the battery-pack with 4V and max 2.0A. 
The battery-pack is 5200mAh/7.4V and has a USB-charging port (max 2.5A) that can be used as powerbank for other electronic devices such a mobile phones etc.
The USB-port and switch as covered by a rubber-flap, to keep water and dust out. Built in the battery-pack is a status monitoring led. This led lets you know, how much power you've left.
Press the button on the pack to check. Green indicates: 70+ %, orange: 20% - 70% and red: below 20%.
To charge a external device, plug it in the USB-port and press the button. Pressing the button will initiating charging function. 

On the back of the battery-pack is a large sturdy metal clip. Easy to clip it onto your belt or backpack 
















The whole cable between battery-pack and headlamp is made of a soft movable rubber. It doesn't stick so it won't get caught-up by clothes. 
The connector is pressure fitted to keep moisture out. The connector doesn't have any o-ring. 
























It looks like the H35 uses the same TIR optic, that Olight uses in the SR Mini. This TIR optic spreads out the beam evenly and gives a nice wide-view, while still maintaining a large hotspot.
The neutral white leds provide a pleasant color for your eyes, and gives a good color render in the outdoors.
The cable is long enough to be placed anywhere on your belt or backpack. Even inside your jacket or backpack shouldn't give to much trouble.

When turned-on, some light of the leds passes through the switch-cover on top. 









*User Interface:

*The H35 Wave has one of the easiest UI's I've seen. 
Press the button on top to turn On. When the headlamp is On, press the switch again to cycle modes. Mode sequence is as follow: Off > High > Med > Low > Off > High > Med > Low > ...
Although the manual mentions that three quick clicks turn the light Off, is this only the case when you're in High-mode.
The H35 does have a memory for constant output modes, but this only works via the infrared sensor. Simply wave in front of the headlamp to turn it On or Off.

The infrared sensor can be disabled. To do that switch the light on, then press and hold the switch on top for 2 seconds. The light will blink to let you know, you've disabled the sensor.
Disconnection the battery-pack will able the sensor to function again. 

Infrared sensor:

One of the main features of the H35 Wave is the infrared sensor. This sensor allows you to turn the headlamp On or Off, without needing to push a button. 
This can be handy in some situations when for example, you've your hands full. I've tested this feature a lot and found 50/50 handy.

You can quickly turn your headlamp Off or On, but it can also turn Off or On when you don't want to. I took a trip in a nearby forest and low-hanging tree branches were noticed by the sensor,
which causes the headlamp to turn Off sometimes. Also reflective objects bothered with the sensor. A reflective jacket on 5 meters distance could turn the light Off. Not something you want when you need light.
Of course you can disable the sensor, but that makes the sensor superfluous.

*Size comparison:


*







Olight H35 Wave - Fenix HP15 with diffuser.

*Indoor Beamshots:

*ISO400, 1/125 sec, F5.0 - Canon 500D. Light approx 0.5m away from wall.

Low - Med










High







*Outdoor Beamshots:

*ISO1600, 3.2 sec, F11

Pole about 20 meters in front. 

Low - Med










High







*Conclusion:

*The H35 Wave has Power, no doubt about that. It will light-up your entire surroundings, and gives you a clear view on what is going on. The infrared sensor will
be a desirable feature for some, and for some it won't. Same applies for the battery-pack. The battery-pack makes a complete package and ready-to-use straight out of the box, although some
will prefer to use their own batteries. Bottom-line is that the H35 Wave is a great option when you need a powerful headlamp, which can run for long period of time. 

_H35 Wave was supplied by Adola for review, on behalf of Olight._


----------



## kj75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the review and the clear shots. It's looks like a "mini SR Mini" on your head


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 22, 2014)

what type of connector is used for the battery pack to the light? Is it 5.5 x 2.1mm barrel connectors?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2014)

horizonseeker said:


> what type of connector is used for the battery pack to the light? Is it 5.5 x 2.1mm barrel connectors?


Close up photo on both sides, of the connector.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you, I think I'll have to get one regardless.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 24, 2015)

Moving this to Reviews.

Bill


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Feb 19, 2015)

Great review. Is it all flood or is there still a hotspot?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2015)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> Great review. Is it all flood or is there still a hotspot?



There is still a hotspot, although it is quite large. But it's plenty enough to see a good 50-70 meters in front of you, in the highest mode.


----------

